# Classifieds > Testimonials >  I need help!

## allstarpsych

So I bought a Giant African Bullfrog from Big Apple Herp, but when It arrived I noticed it looked more like a DWARF African Bullfrog. I have had alot of people on this forum also tell me it's a dwarf. Long story short, I paid $160 for this adult dwarf, the company insists that it's a real Giant. So I can not get my money back unless I have testimonials from other experts saying it's a dwarf. If you are an expert or close to it, PLEASE HELP ME OUT. Look at the pictures I have attached, if you agree it's a Dwarf African Bullfrog, write a short testimonial, saying that it is a dwarf and why. Please include your full name, address and telephone number. Send the testimonial to my e-mail.
Thanks

*Edited by Paul: Please ask for email address if interested.*

----------


## Paul Rust

*I'm afraid that posts regarding this will have to suffice. I strongly recommend against anyone sending personal information via email to someone you don't know. I hope you understand.*

----------


## John Clare

100% not a Giant African Bullfrog / not _Pyxicephalus adspersus_.

Give Big Apple Herp supply a negative testimonial on our site and elsewhere on the internet - that's about the best come back you have.  Re-sellers like Big Apple Herp are often very unscrupulous with their practices and I've heard quite a few negative comments about Big Apple Herp.  I certainly would never purchase from them.

----------


## rickdavisreptiles

LOL I can't believe how many times this guy posted about his Giant Pixie Frog which is 100% a Giant Pixie Frog. I totally disagree with John and also disagree about him bashing Big Apple Pet Supply. I have purchased 3 reptile there and never had anything but great service.

----------


## Paul Rust

*WOW! Didn't take you long to go down in flames. Great first couple of posts by the way...NOT! Why is your opinion better than anyone elses? It's not. Reptile peddlers have a very poor reputation and in my experience with them it's more than deserved! Oh, welcome to Frog Forum, great intro.*

----------


## Deku

> *WOW! Didn't take you long to go down in flames. Great first couple of posts by the way...NOT! Why is your opinion better than anyone elses? It's not. Reptile peddlers have a very poor reputation and in my experience with them it's more than deserved! Oh, welcome to Frog Forum, great intro.*


Not all peddlers though. I bought my texas map turtle from turtle source and I had bought a mud turtle. A week later the mud died, but the texas map turtle was still in perfect condition. Death of why the mud turtle died? Unknown. It was in a tank with shallow water. In a 10g nursery. The water was only at most 6 inches deep. It had a HUGE rock that was flat and took half the space of the tank. It was used for basking. I had a good filtration too. I do agree reptile peddlers "suck" but yeah. 

Also Iam wondering if its okay for me to know. Why he got banned? For posting the several threads? Just curious. 

Though I do agree, you don't really post asking for peoples e-mails with an excuse like that.

----------


## Deku

> LOL I can't believe how many times this guy posted about his Giant Pixie Frog which is 100% a Giant Pixie Frog. I totally disagree with John and also disagree about him bashing Big Apple Pet Supply. I have purchased 3 reptile there and never had anything but great service.


No offense, but John has more experience than you under his belt. He was one of the founders of this site, and caudata.org. SOOO I think what he says is probably right. If it isn't God knows I ain't perfect. xD 

As for big apple herps, I disagree with you there. These people don't know much about their reptiles. I have contacted them before through an annonymous email asking questions about their animals. Questions I already knew the answer to, they pretty much failed horribly. 
I was once going to buy a frog from them, thats what made me not want to. :P Anywho sure the guy posted several threads. But you really shouldnt bash the guy just for posting several threads. He probably just wanted a straight answer, or some support. As a family frog community we should welcome everyone who comes in here with "good" intentions, and seeking knowledge.

----------


## Paul Rust

*He was not banned for posting several threads.*

----------


## rickdavisreptiles

No offense taken but how could you possibly assume my level of experience without any knowledge of my history as it relates to this subject. As for your "anonymous" (you should use a spell checker) email, that sounds absurd to me. You sent them an email and they failed miserably? 

In essence, you are saying I have absolutely no real experience using the company but my opinion is that they do not know what they are talking about. I have bought reptiles from them on 3 separate occasions and supplies more than a dozen times. On all accounts they have been truly excellent. I will continue to use them and I highly recommend them whenever my friends buy reptiles or supplies. I even bought a cool dog bed from them for my Golden.  :Big Grin:  




> No offense, but John has more experience than you under his belt. He was one of the founders of this site, and caudata.org. SOOO I think what he says is probably right. If it isn't God knows I ain't perfect. xD 
> 
> As for big apple herps, I disagree with you there. These people don't know much about their reptiles. I have contacted them before through an annonymous email asking questions about their animals. Questions I already knew the answer to, they pretty much failed horribly. 
> I was once going to buy a frog from them, thats what made me not want to. :P Anywho sure the guy posted several threads. But you really shouldnt bash the guy just for posting several threads. He probably just wanted a straight answer, or some support. As a family frog community we should welcome everyone who comes in here with "good" intentions, and seeking knowledge.

----------


## Paul Rust

> As for your "anonymous" (you should use a spell checker)


*I have no problem with you defending your position but don't start attacking people. No one said anything about this.*



> I have purchased 3 reptile there and never had anything but great service.

----------


## John Clare

> Also Iam wondering if its okay for me to know. Why he got banned? For posting the several threads? Just curious. 
> 
> Though I do agree, you don't really post asking for peoples e-mails with an excuse like that.


He kept publicly demanding that his account be deleted.  Due to his very rude public attitude (we deleted several of the more unpleasant messages) and his demands to be deleted, it seemed in everyone's best interest, including his, for him to be banned from the site.




> *He was not banned for posting several threads.*


Yes, nothing to do with it.

----------

